# ***MrExcel Challenge of The Month***



## Hero-0952 (Apr 4, 2011)

<HR style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; COLOR: #ffffff" SIZE=1><!-- / icon and title --><!-- message -->
There is a *MrExcel Challenge of The Month* currently taking submissions for the month of April 2011! There is a message in the Board Announcement section as well.

Visit this page for the details: *April 2011 MrExcel Challenge of The Month*


*UPDATE:*
****



There is currently a Podcast dedicated to this process which began airing Thursday, 7-April-2011 at 07:30 Hours EDT. 

The direct link to the Podcast is here [*Episode #1378*]
Also Note that the April 2011 MrExcel Challenge of The Month Page has been updated to reflect the Podcast information [that link is in a previous paragraph in this post]

You may also check the *Learn Excel Blog* or the *RSS Feed* on the MrExcel.com homepage
****

Good Luck!!


----------

